# overclocking with asus turboV evo



## kopekbaligi

Hello Everyone

I am new for overclocking. Of course I got some experiences on oveclocking but they were minor. And now, I want to push my CPU to 3.5 GHz or above. I listed my sistem appereances below:

ASUS P6T SE X58 Socket
Intel Core i7 920 @2.67GHz
OCZ 4GB (2*2) Kit Platinum Edition DDR3 1333MHz CL7
Sapphire HD5870 GDDR5 1GB 256Bit
Seagate 1TB 32MB 7200RPM SATA-II NCQ
Thermaltake Toughpower 750W
CoolerMaster HAF 922 MidT ATX
Win7 64-Bit Professional

I am using only stock fan which is standart and came with CPU. And I want to use ASUS TurboV EVO program to overclock. Because My new BIOS of motherboard comes to me very confusing, complex. Its being new is why it comes to me complex.

Please Just let/tell me (to) know how can I do it with ASUS TurboV Evo. "Auto tuning" sections of program is safe way to do it?










Thanks for coming helps.


----------



## pcnuttie

No it is NOT. Programs that overclock your cpu is very UNSTABLE. Asus softwares are known to be crap crap crap! I RECOMMEND you do it manually via bios. Time to learn my friend!







Plus i highly recommend you get a aftermarket cooler cuz a stock cooler won't be enough to cool down your processor! It's a i7 for god's sake and they get HOT!


----------



## Preim

TurboV is ok if you do just some small adjustments but OC'ing from the BIOS is much better =]


----------



## windfire

Two advices:
1) TurboV EVO is a hardware based software in the sense that there is an onboard chip that runs a little stability program to determine a mild overclock, according to Asus. If I recall correctly, only Asus' P55 motherboards have this function. I am afraid your P6T SE (X58) does not have it. So, it is better to use the basic TurboV overclocking utility.

2) Even though you intend to overclock mildly (~3.5GHz), it is still better to change to an aftermarket HSF. Megahalems, TRUE and Noctua NH-D14 are top of the line air-coolers now.


----------



## mdbsat

I tried it Turbo V because I am also new. Unless I barely adjusted anything it made everything unstable. I followed everyones advice on this site and went into the BIOS. Being new I was kind of freaked out. I ended following this guide and with the guide and some useful PM's from people here I was able to get a good stable OC for my usage. Hope this helps









http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overc...beginners.html


----------



## Chilly

It's best if you use the BIOS for overclock. Although software will work too, but you'll still need to get into your BIOS to overclock.

Increase the BCLK by a little bit (5-10MHz), run Prime95 or whatever your preferred stability software is. If it fails, then increase the voltage(s) and run it again, repeat the process until you get your desired overclock.

The BIOS has more control while overclocking since it has all the necessary options to do so.

In the end, overclock your computer by using both the BIOS and/or TurboV, that's what I used and it worked out fine


----------



## AyeYo

I also found the ASUS BIOS confusing until I got used to it. It's worth it to learn though and much more reliable than a software overclock. Just post your questions about the BIOS here and myself and others will help you learn.


----------



## SonyDSLR

Overclocking is confusing so get use to it.....


----------



## webguru1985

I used that on my rig and it sucked !


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Software OC'ing and "Auto" settings are actually the unsafe, unstable way to do it, if anything. Use the BIOS, and replace "Auto" with the default voltage for that setting, if nothing else.


----------



## ericeod

I did a little testing with the Turbo V a month ago or so. I had a perfectly stable OC withing bios that ran prime95 and LinX. I then set the bios OCing settings back down to stock, then used the Turbo V to try the same OC. As soon as I changed the BCLK and hit apply, it hard locked my PC and i had to hard clear the CMOS (removing the battery). So I highly recommend not using the Turbo V for major OCing.


----------



## windfire

As above, I do my 'major' overclocking from within the BIOS as well.

I think TurboV is intended for temporary OCing as its changes are not permanent and the system will revert back to the BIOS setting upon the next bootup. But if does allow you to do some OC quickly (especially for testing purpose) without the need to go into the BIOS.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

NOT recommended !!!

Get a good aftermarket cooler !!


----------



## Warfox101

Well I'm new to overclocking and use my bios to change my settings but have used TurboV to save time. I have the Asus P6X58D motherboard that has the turbo V chip and with the new bios update it runs Great.

In bios i turned off all the power saving crap







also in Bios i have my 920 on stock core volts and and set to 3.6GHz stable. I have used TurboV to up the volts a little to get 3.9GHz I than run prime95 to check for stability and change the settings in bios later. it saves lots of time. TurboV lets me change PLL,ICH and IOH its great.


----------



## grig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kopekbaligi;8302651*
> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am new for overclocking. Of course I got some experiences on oveclocking but they were minor. And now, I want to push my CPU to 3.5 GHz or above. I listed my sistem appereances below:
> 
> ASUS P6T SE X58 Socket
> Intel Core i7 920 @2.67GHz
> OCZ 4GB (2*2) Kit Platinum Edition DDR3 1333MHz CL7
> Sapphire HD5870 GDDR5 1GB 256Bit
> Seagate 1TB 32MB 7200RPM SATA-II NCQ
> Thermaltake Toughpower 750W
> CoolerMaster HAF 922 MidT ATX
> Win7 64-Bit Professional
> 
> I am using only stock fan which is standart and came with CPU. And I want to use ASUS TurboV EVO program to overclock. Because My new BIOS of motherboard comes to me very confusing, complex. Its being new is why it comes to me complex.
> 
> Please Just let/tell me (to) know how can I do it with ASUS TurboV Evo. "Auto tuning" sections of program is safe way to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming helps.


This is reply to the original post. I have pretty much the same hardware as you, except I have V8 cooler. The snap shut shows parameters after running benchmark #2 on ARMA2 for the second time. I have OC'ed the processor in BIOS to 3.7 and added the rest (up to 4.0 GHz) in TurboV. I have this setup for a few months - not a single problem (I run Win 7 Ult. 64)
.grig


----------



## Sandyman

Hello,
I'm a new member to this site as ive seen this post and have had a similar problem. I'm also new to overclocking and just bought my first computer with my own money.

These are my specs:
Asus P7P55D-E Pro
Intel core [email protected]
ocz gold 4gb 1600mhz
gygabyte GTX 570
Spinpoint F3 1TB
Coolermaster 690 2 advanced
windows 7 64-bit
XFX 850w core edition
artic cooling freezer 7 pro rev.2

So i used Asus Turbo-v overclocking program and i set it to auto tuning-fast performance. The result seemed to be ok it started up fine and the cpu was going at 3.9ghz. i thought this was a bit unsafe considering my cpu cooler isnt made for high performance, so i lowered the BLCK freq a little to get around 3.2ghz. It was running well until the Asus program started not responding which made me restart a couple of times and it even went to blue error screen memory dump for some reason. So i restarted it and put it to default settings and it seems to be running fine. But my cpu speed has seemed to drop to 2.7ghz from 2.9ghz when it was previously in default. I'm not sure if this is because it was damaged during the overclock or I've done something..please help with any tips to future overclocking or reasons why it happened, thanks.


----------



## Jayweb44

People who say that you can not overclock with software and still need to get into the bios are full of crap. The software will write the settings into the bios for you. That is all it does, and doing it manually in the bios is no different, it accomplishes the very same thing. I'm an avid overclocker who has been doing it for years, until recently all manually. But I love the Asus Turbo V EVO program as it makes it much easier to do.

EDIT:

Here are my settings and it is very stable and decent overclock. Keep in mind that I do have plenty of cooling. I have a CM 922 HAF case and a Masscool cpu cooler to keep things very cool.
The cpu is a Intel i7 870.


----------



## tomsteel1

Yeah, theyre built with a very cool little chip which makes it work, i got to 3.7ghz but then my CPU overheated and BSOD'd, that was along time ago, i got water cooling now so its time to test!


----------



## Peguus

Sorry to bring this topic up again.. But I think i might have a problem. Noob warning

First, my system;

ASUS M5A97
AMD FX-4170 (@ 4,2Ghz stock) CPU
GTX 660 OC GPU
2*4GB Kingston DDR3 memory

I used the ASUS TurboV EVO (thinking that it is safe since it's provided with my computer).. I used it to overclock my system to 'Fast' setting, and the CPU core speed is now at roughly 4,5 Ghz, according to CPU-Z.. Is this a big overclock? Am I due to a big pain in the ass? If someone could waste their time on me by helping me to restore the system, I'd kiss them if I could..

Cheers, Peguus

Edit: I used the same tool to tune it down to rough 4,2 Ghz.. I think I'll be allright, never to touch that software again...


----------

